# reduced blood pressure to be 'fit to be pregnant'



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello!

I thought I would share my recent experience with you, I had to see the doc to get a 'ft to be pregnant' certificate and came away with high blood pressure 165/100 which obviously isn't conducive to be preggers nor healthy per say. I don't have long before our DE cycle is due so I needed to act fast. Today my BP was 129/65 and I hope by the time I test later this week it will be 120 or so. 

So in case anyone else needs to act fast to get their BP under control this is what I did 

veggie and fruit smoothies or oatmeal for breakfast
beetroot juice
salad or more fruit and veggies for lunch
home made veggie soup for dinner
walking 40 minutes (normal pace) each day
cut out hot baths

- no alcohol
- absolute minimum caffeine (weak tea no coffee)
- no salt
- no meat
- no carbs
- no sugar

I can't say I was the life and soul of the party this week, but I also lost 4 kilos but well worth it if i can get the certificate
I also am taking anglebumps vitamin protocol 

Hope it can help anyone in the same position

XXX


----------

